# Muay Thai Chaiya Grapping



## Andrew Green (Sep 19, 2006)

[yt]Z2OPdkZEk5o[/yt]


Any takes on this?


----------



## Ybot (Sep 19, 2006)

Intresting stuff.  Looks like they're all about attacking subs, and give little thought to position at all.  Just not as tight or controled as I am use to seeing in grappling.


----------



## trueaspirer (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the technique itself is good, but it was slow and methodical, and not very practical.


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 24, 2006)

Looked a bit contrived and slow.  Bit rough round the edges but they might be onto something there.  Anyone tried it??  I've been taken to the ground during Muay Thai sparring sessions before but it doesn't last long and is usually done by the guys who cross-train; therefore I would say its more MMA than muay thai.


----------

